# Re-entering UAE on Expired Visa



## p1987 (Jul 13, 2016)

I was recently released from my company. The complication is that my residency visa expires in 10 days and I am now outside of the UAE on a a pre-planned trip. Will I be able to re-enter the UAE on an expired visa? I am a UK passport holder. My scheduled date of return is 3 weeks after the visa expires.
Additionally I am still under negotiation about my end of service payment which is unlikely to be resolved any time soon. Therefore I am not in a position to cancel my visa which would waive any further negotiation.

Has anyone ever re-entered on an expired visa as a UK passport holder?

Thanks for anyassistance


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Do you still have your EID?

The company would need your signature on a document stating that you've received all your dues before they can cancel your residency. Although they may have not applied for a renewal they would still have to cancel your visa to free it up back onto their register in order to employ someone else.

If you have your EID and haven't signed the agreement then you ought to be still freely able to re-enter.

If they have cancelled your residency or it timed out and flagged as expired and they've NOT posted you as an absconder, then with a British passport you'd get a visa on arrival.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Once your visa expires, you get a 30 day grace period to cancel or transfer it. Once that 30 days is up, you'll start incurring fines for overstay and delayed cancellation.

Why is there 'negotiation' over you EOSB? Surely this should have all been laid out in your employment contract?

If you've been made redundant, you get one months salary on top of you're gratuity/holiday etc. If you take them to court and contest it, for unfair dismissal for any reason, the MAXIMUM you can get is 3 months pay. This is as per the labour law.


----------



## p1987 (Jul 13, 2016)

I was aware of the 30 day grace period in which to cancel the visa. Ordinarily the person would be in the UAE throughout this period. In my case I am not so am questioning if I would have any issues upon re-entering before the 30 days is up.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

p1987 said:


> I was aware of the 30 day grace period in which to cancel the visa. Ordinarily the person would be in the UAE throughout this period. In my case I am not so am questioning if I would have any issues upon re-entering before the 30 days is up.


Best bet is to call immigration.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Why is there 'negotiation' over you EOSB? Surely this should have all been laid out in your employment contract?


Absolutely - there is NO negotiation so the OP should be straight to the Ministry of Labour if he/she isnt getting 100% of what they are owed.

Its absolutely clear cut what the rules are and how much is owed.

@Op - care to share why there is negotiation or prefer not to discuss ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Absolutely - there is NO negotiation so the OP should be straight to the Ministry of Labour if he/she isnt getting 100% of what they are owed.
> 
> Its absolutely clear cut what the rules are and how much is owed.
> 
> @Op - care to share why there is negotiation or prefer not to discuss ?


I noticed my comment on that was completely avoided. If they are wrangling over EOSB I wouldn't even be attempting to leave the country, because the company could report you for absconding.


----------



## p1987 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not avoided, just not answered. I am aware this is an open forum and enquiring about my EOS is off-topic and purely for your delectation. Once settled I will share my experiences as I believe this will be beneficial for the expat community in the UAE.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

p1987 said:


> Not avoided, just not answered. I am aware this is an open forum and enquiring about my EOS is off-topic and purely for your delectation. Once settled I will share my experiences as I believe this will be beneficial for the expat community in the UAE.


Well seeing as you mentioned it in your original post, sadly it does become a factor, depending what those 'negotiations' are, because as I said, leaving the country whilst in your notice period/end of service period, is not wise, should your company decide to turn nasty and it wouldn't be the first time.


----------

